# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Roermond

## tigger1983

Samstag Roermond? Wenn Forecast so bleibt bin ich da...

----------


## Saab

npe  :Frown:  Ich hab zugesagt Maibume zu stellen, das wird ne lange Nacht. 

Viel Spa aber allen die die Zeit nutzen  :Smile:

----------


## Saab

Fhrt morgen, Sonntag, einer hin? Sieht zwar big aus aber ich war zu lange nichtmehr auf dem Wasser  :Smile:

----------


## tigger1983

guck mir morgen nochmal die forecast an, dann schauen wa mal. Auf dmpeln hab ich nicht so den bock...

----------


## tigger1983

jo sieht gut aus, bin gegen 2 am teich (kreisel)

----------


## oregano

Fahre auch nach dem Formel 1 Rennen.

----------


## Saab

So, ich war da...wir htten vorher mal Autobeschreibungen austauschen sollen  :Big Smile: 

Aber war ein geiler Tag, das erstemal umziehen ohne sich den Hintern abzufrieren  :Smile:

----------


## oregano

War echt gut. Wute nicht das man in Holland so gut surfen kann. Ich war mit einem roten Caddy Maxi da.

----------

